#  > Telecomunicações >  > Mikrotik >  >  Alerta de DHCP Externo

## leeooziinhoo

Olá boa tarde, uma certa vez vi um post aqui e estava utilizando na minha rede que funciona da seguinte forma:

Cria uma alerta setando o endereço MAC da porta de SAIDA de internet para os CLIENTES (LAN), tal que essa alerta identifica quando um cliente colocou o cabo errado na porta LAN do roteador.. essa alerta fica a critério do usuário o tempo em que ela é exibida na pagina de LOG do mikrotik.

----------

